# pdf in word konvertieren



## penniwise (8. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Programm das PDF in Word konvertieren kann.
Es sollte auch Grafiken erkennen können und diese getrennt vom text darstellen.

(der text soll nicht als grafik dargestellt werden, um ihn bearbeiten zu können) 

das ganze darf auch etwas kosten, probiert hab ich bis jetzt den solid converter aber irgendwie bringt es die testversion nicht so ganz.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Problem?

THX 4 HELP !


----------



## Slizzzer (11. März 2005)

Moin!
Hab selbst eine gewisse Zeit nach einer passablen Lösung gesucht. Alle getesteten Programme sahen im Ansatz gut aus, aber die Ergebnisse waren nicht zufriedenstellend.

Wenn Du häufig konvertieren mußt und es etwas kosten darf, dann nimm doch das Original. Damit wirst Du wohl die besten Ergebnisse erzielen.
Es ist ja auch gewünscht, dass die PDF's nicht ohne weiteres bearbeitet/umgewandelt werden können.


----------

